# The Duties of the Federal Husband



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 13, 2005)

In continuing the series on Reformation (part 7) this is a sub-part on Family Reformation - part 2. It is on the _Duties of the Federal Husband_ and outlines how the husband would do well in mimicing Christ's "loving the church" in "loving his wife."

Husbands beware - Paul's teaching here in Ephesians 5:22-33 is exceedingly convicting for husbands. How are we to 1) preserve and administer our federal authority? 2) Love our wives to emulate a federal authority, and 3) remain keenly aware of our organic union with our wives to keep a proper balance between authority and love toward our wives.

In short - how doe husbands emulate the covenantal love Christ has for the Church?

http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/AudioSermons.htm


----------



## blhowes (Nov 13, 2005)

Downloaded, and looking forward to hearing part 2. 
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 13, 2005)

Let me know what you think Bob. I think it could spark some good conversations.


----------



## blhowes (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> Let me know what you think Bob. I think it could spark some good conversations.


This was one of those sermons I'll end of listening to several times. Its very practical and there are a few (ok, many) areas I can stand to improve upon with regard to my role as a husband/father.

I listened to the sermon first thing this morning and it was very helpful in a practical sense. Hearing of my responsibility to provide for my family, in love, encouraged me and renewed my drive to do what I need to to find another job. 

One thing that struck me after listening to the sermon was how solemnly I should think of my role as husband/father. My actions and my thoughts regarding the family should mirror to the world Christ's love for His church. As the saying goes, sometimes actions speak louder than words. What a wonderful witness it'd be to the world of Christ's love for His church if they can but see a glimpse of that in our families.

I enjoyed how you brought out the parallel thoughts in the passage about the relationship between Christ and the church and between the husband and wife. As I interact with my family and try (with God's help) to be a better husband/father, hopefully the thought will come to mind when I'm lacking, "Does this reflect Christ's love for His church?"

Thanks for the excellent sermon. 
Bob


----------



## Casey (Nov 14, 2005)

Forgive me if this is explained in the sermon (I haven't had time to listen to it yet). What is meant by "federal husband"? The post says, "In short - how do husbands emulate the covenantal love Christ has for the Church?" To emulate a covenantal love is different than saying a husband is the federal head of some covenant, yes?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StaunchPresbyterian_
> Forgive me if this is explained in the sermon (I haven't had time to listen to it yet). What is meant by "federal husband"? The post says, "In short - how do husbands emulate the covenantal love Christ has for the Church?" To emulate a covenantal love is different than saying a husband is the federal head of some covenant, yes?



But I want you to understand that the head of every man is Christ, *the head of a wife is her husband*, and the head of Christ is God. (1 Cor 11:3)

In this passage we have taught, in order: The Covenant or Grace, Federal Headship of Husbands, and the Covenant of Redemption.


----------



## blhowes (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StaunchPresbyterian_
> Forgive me if this is explained in the sermon (I haven't had time to listen to it yet). What is meant by "federal husband"? The post says, "In short - how do husbands emulate the covenantal love Christ has for the Church?" To emulate a covenantal love is different than saying a husband is the federal head of some covenant, yes?


In the message, Matthew teaches that husbands are physically and covenantally joined to their wives. Husbands, as heads of the family, are to love their wives as Christ loved the church. Christ's love for the church is our model which we should emulate. Jesus is the head of the church and 'rules' in love. 

Wondering if I didn't answer your question,
Bob


----------



## Casey (Nov 14, 2005)

> Wondering if I didn't answer your question


My question has been answered.


----------



## piningforChrist (Nov 14, 2005)

Thank you. I will be listening to this soon. May God bless the hearing of His Word.


----------



## bradofshaw (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks so much for this message. A lot to chew on as I prepare for marriage in the (hopefully not too distant) future. Heard a great one last night on the 7th commandment. A lot of good instruction in one weekend!

A lot of responsibility goes into being a husband that I think many young Christians don't grasp until they get there (not saying I do). I have some newly wed freinds who are just starting to realize the weight of that responsibility.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 15, 2005)

The responsibility is daunting. Imagine having to be responsible for the spiritual and material welfare of a family before God. Its eye opening when we think about giving our wives or children a test and ask them - "how well is your husband doing, or father doing?" What will they say to God on judgment day?


----------



## blhowes (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> The responsibility is daunting. Imagine having to be responsible for the spiritual and material welfare of a family before God. Its eye opening when we think about giving our wives or children a test and ask them - "how well is your husband doing, or father doing?" What will they say to God on judgment day?


I debated whether to start a new thread, hopefully this isn't too much of a rabbit trail.

I'm just wondering about judgment day for the believer, with regard to accountability for family responsibilities, and our Christian walk in general. Many/most sermons I hear, including this one about the husband's responsibilities, reveal areas where I'm lacking and need growth, and at times areas where forgiveness is needed. When I confess my sin, God is faithful and just to forgive my sin and to cleanse me from all unrighteousness. 

On judgment day, what will I/we be held accountable for? Will we need to account for areas in our lives that have been confessed and forgiven?

Bob


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by webmaster_
> ...



The elect will be judged by their works, but not for salvation:

James 3:1:
Let not many of you become teachers, my brethren, knowing that as such we will incur a stricter judgment.


----------



## blhowes (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> The elect will be judged by their works, but not for salvation:
> 
> James 3:1:
> Let not many of you become teachers, my brethren, knowing that as such we will incur a stricter judgment.


So, for the elect, works that are found to be lacking, which are revealed to be lacking through preaching, which are repented of, etc., are still judged?


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> ...



I am not sure; I have not studied this topic too deeply. My understanding is that even though we may "get in" we will be held accountable for what we did with what was entrusted to us.

So if you are entrusted to teach and you misguide with wrong doctrine then you will be judged. If you have a family and you do not love your wife as Christ loves His Church or do not faithfully raise your children and manage your household then you will be judged.

That is my understanding. The Apostles who laid the foundation of the new covenant Church will be set apart according to John´s Revelation (well all except for Paul?).

Some who were first will be last; some who are last will be first. Some will work a full day, some only an hour, but they will both get paid eternal life. How that will all work out, I am not so sure, but bottom line, we will all be with Christ and in glory enjoying unadulterated worship forever!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 15, 2005)

Covenant members (i.e. thos in covenant that are elect in this case) will definitely be judged in what they have done, and that will determine the degree of reward.

WCF, "...but likewise all persons that have lived upon earth shall appear before the tribunal of Christ, to give an account of their thoughts, words, and deeds; and to receive according to what they have done in the body, whether good or evil."

Also, the WLC: Q90: What shall be done to the righteous at the day of judgment?
A90: At the day of judgment, the righteous, being caught up to Christ in the clouds,[1] shall be set on his right hand, and there openly acknowledged and acquitted,[2] shall join with him in the judging of reprobate angels and men,[3] and shall be received into heaven,[4] where they shall be fully and forever freed from all sin and misery;[5] filled with inconceivable joys,[6] made perfectly holy and happy both in body and soul, in the company of innumerable saints and holy angels,[7] but especially in the immediate vision and fruition of God the Father, of our Lord Jesus Christ, and of the Holy Spirit, to all eternity.[8] And this is the perfect and full communion, which the members of the invisible church shall enjoy with Christ in glory, at the resurrection and day of judgment. 

1. I Thess. 4:17
2. Matt. 10:32, 25:33
3. I Cor. 6:2-3
4. Matt. 25:34, 46
5. Eph. 5:27; Rev. 14:13
6. Psa. 16:11
7. Heb. 12:22-23
8. I John 3:2; I Cor. 13:12; I Thess. 4:17-18


----------



## piningforChrist (Nov 15, 2005)

See this article: 

http://www.reformedonline.com/view/reformedonline/family.html

I found the section on "The Biblical Duites of Husbands" thoroughly helpful.


----------

